
Interview with Olga Filipova – Author of Learning Vue.js 2 - kokayie
http://bestprogrammingbooks.com/interview-with-olga-filipova-author-of-learning-vue-js-2/
======
abalashov
That wasn't much of an interview.

A real pity, too, since Vue 2 is amazing. I've done all web development in it
since fall. I support Evan on Patreon.

Let the anger flow through you, and sign onto the righteous rebellion against
obese build tooling[1], meaningless triple-decker abstractions, and crippling
boilerplate crapola. I've got a fever, and the only prescription is more Vue!

[1] Don't worry, you're still pretty much stuck with webpack as the most
likely way to use Vue. So if you need your fix of bewildering complexity and
800 NPM dependencies just to get small things done, you will still have it.

~~~
lloydjatkinson
What are the differences between Vue and React? I use Angular unfortunately,
and ideally I'd like to be able to learn some non-SPA stuff too. I've only
really looked at React and it seems nice.

I'm not a web dev by choice, I get dragged into it with work. So I'm not that
aware of all the options. Would you say Vue and React are even comparable?

~~~
mkalygin
Vue is more like Angular 1. Not sure about Angular 2 and higher - never used
them. So if you are familiar with Angular, you'll get into productive
development with Vue much easier than with React.

I think all of these libs and frameworks are trying to solve the same problem.
So I wouldn't bother much on trying to understand what is the best one. It's
more a matter of preference, project and team requirements.

React has a bigger community and ecosystem, but Vue is getting mature very
fast and also has a lot of necessary tools and libs around it.

I really like Vue and use it in my pet projects. It's easier to get started
imo and it's self-sufficient. When React is saying that "this is just view
library", in reality it is used with a lot of additional libs, which you need
to get familiar with. And it makes it harder to learn for me, because there
are tons of alternatives among those libs.

I may be biased though because React was the first library I learned and Vue
was the next one.

~~~
abalashov
I previously did Angular 1, and I agree that an Angular 1 background is highly
complementary to grasping Vue quickly.

However, Angular is very highly opinionated about how to structure your
application and demands exacting tribute to its mandatory "design patterns" of
"services", "factories", "providers" and all this other nonsense.
Consequently, the minimally viable boilerplate for even a small Angular 1 app
goes up considerably.

My favourite thing about Vue is that it's not opinionated in that manner. You
are free to write your own JS as you please and structure your application
however you like, using as little or as much of Vue as you like. While it
scales well to large projects, for small projects, which are the vast majority
of my projects, you don't have to do all this _crap_ just to get started.

Angular 2 is criminal insanity from a practical perspective. It's the worst of
J2EE-style monstrosity-building. When you need tools just to generate untold
amounts of boilerplate just to get to Hello World, you've crossed the
boondoggle event horizon.

------
rtcoms
I like the VueJS much more than ReactJS because I didn't really like HTML in
JS thing. As a rails developer who has worked with html.erb templates, js in
html feels much more similar and straight forward.

The only reason I'm putting effort in learning ReactJS instead of VueJS is
ReactNative is that I'm seeing significant increase in jobs looking for
ReactNative skill.

------
a_imho
Thinly veiled product placement

------
nmbr213
That was... short.

------
mememaestro
LONG.LIVE.REACT

~~~
yev
Im calling the police!

